# Badminton Cross Country Course



## Orangehorse (3 May 2018)

So what do we think of the course?

I walked it yesterday - lots of timber, no forgiving brush tops, absolute pin-point accuracy required for many fences - 
but then this is Badminton!

When I saw a picture of the log into the Lake I was horrified - a roll top with a drop, eek, but having seen it, doesn't look quite so bad, so I hope it jumps OK.


----------



## Honey08 (4 May 2018)

I walked it yesterday too.  I thought it seemed less frightening than last year by a long way, especially prior to the water, but there are  lots of opportunities for run outs if the horse isn't completely honest or set up correctly by the rider.  Particularly the top water combination (newest water jump) and the fences through the cuttings (outlander bank and the fence going the opposite way).  Some fences seemed a fair bit easier (Huntsmans Close and Vicarage Vee off the top of my head) but I'm sure they will still take some riding.  The ground was pretty soft too, the slightest bit of rain will be a big problem, it really needs dry weather and fit horses.


----------



## BunnyDog (4 May 2018)

For those who walked it, did you notice if there were a number of frangible pin fences or not?

Those gates in particular would likely be pinned on this side of the pond, but I was curious. 

Em


----------



## Custard Cream (4 May 2018)

Big, bold and bloody awesome. Cant wait to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Honey08 (5 May 2018)

BunnyDog said:



			For those who walked it, did you notice if there were a number of frangible pin fences or not?

Those gates in particular would likely be pinned on this side of the pond, but I was curious. 

Em
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I didn't notice, but I'm sure there will be.


----------



## TheOldTrout (5 May 2018)

Honey08 said:



			I walked it yesterday too.  I thought it seemed less frightening than last year by a long way, especially prior to the water, but there are  lots of opportunities for run outs if the horse isn't completely honest or set up correctly by the rider.  Particularly the top water combination (newest water jump) and the fences through the cuttings (outlander bank and the fence going the opposite way).  Some fences seemed a fair bit easier (Huntsmans Close and Vicarage Vee off the top of my head) but I'm sure they will still take some riding.  The ground was pretty soft too, the slightest bit of rain will be a big problem, it really needs dry weather and fit horses.
		
Click to expand...

Well it looks like the dry weather's here!


----------



## slowrider (6 May 2018)

Jonelle Price is fast on xc it seems!


----------

